# Help with drawing.



## newartist (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi!

I wasn't sure where else to put this. I'm working on a project where I have to draw an animal in fancy clothes. Before I get to the fancy clothes bit, I have to do some studies of the actual animal in question. I chose a cheetah, and I've drawn them in pencil, pen/marker, and on Photoshop. The other students in my class all have these nifty, angled line drawings that make it look like they understand the shapes a lot better than I do. 

I started around May or June, and this is my progress so far. 

Does anyone know of any resources on how to draw animals that are useful *or* any resources on identifying shapes in things that isn't just "well obviously there's a circle here?" I have a lot of difficulty seeing the less obvious shapes like where the jowels start and such. It's also hard for me to look at the skull pictures and figure out how everything goes on top of it.

I'm also interested if anyone sees anything specific in the more recent drawings (I know the first gorilla cheetah is way off, you don't have to tell me that  )that needs to be changed/adjusted. 

I'm definitely *not* looking for "here's a basic web blog on general art techniques, surely something there'll help" type resources because I have a fair collection of those at my disposal already. 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

*See if this helps*

Might be easier if y'all have a photo to compare.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Many people use the grid method of drawing. 

Your work says you have talent and with more practice you will be really good. Sorry I don't know any videos or articles about shapes in pictures.

Keep us posted on the development. It sounds like a fun project.


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Videos often cause probs cuz its like watching a Ross vid... Fun to watch but you hafta DO it! Folks want to watch a vid & then expect to do the same thing but thass not the way it works. You can show a kid vids of champion runners racing all you want but a child has to learn, on his own, to walk first. Then learn to run. You hafta do it. No fast recipes.


----------



## newartist (Jul 11, 2015)

I definitely used reference photos for all of these . 

Sorin - You're probably right that you have to just practice versus watching videos and such.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

The grid method doesn't work for me....I guess because I'm self taught, I just have to do my own thing. It's a great concept....but my drawings look weird when I try it. 

I have watched a couple of videos on watercolors. Since I'm basically teaching myself, and keep seeing these cool pieces, I want to know it all NOW. Lol


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

My problem with the grid method is it's easy enough to put a grid on the reference photo but then you have to put a corresponding grid in ratio on the paper or canvas. Well I won't put it on the canvas cause it could screw up the painting so I have to first put it on a paper the size of the canvas and then trace it from the paper to the canvas. It's very tedious, especially since a lot of my paintings are on 16x20 inch canvas (that's 40 x 50 cm for our metric friends). I too am self taught and I am of the school of thought "What Ever Works for Me".


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Why can't you put a light grid on a canvas? Does it show through the finished work?


----------



## Sorin (Jun 15, 2015)

Better to lightly lay in a few basic shapes, checking sizes & perspective, & then refine till you've a general layout. Then go for it. An artist needs to develop the ability to create images freely so that everything fits together into a whole. Some pick it up fast, some slow, but its an integral part that's very important.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

So I guess a light grid is done with a projector?...if so I don't have one.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

A light grid means light pressure (not a projected image through a light source).. LOL~ It can be done with a 2B pencil lightly.. I suppose you could even get away with a 2H if you don't dig into the canvas..


----------

